# Lets see your Carbon vinyl wrapping then



## Alex L

Seeing as alot have bought some get your pictures up :thumb:

I managed to get some here for a not bad price, only downside was I had to buy a minimum of a metre, but $60 for 1200x1000mm wasn't too bad I thought.

Anyway heres my efforts so far, got a couple more bits I want to do but have to wok out how to take them off without breaking them lol.


----------



## Guest

Looks great Alex, you liking the new beast then I take it.

Atb
Paul


----------



## -tom-

looking very nice


----------



## Raife

A very professional finish on that. Easy to do?


----------



## Alex L

Race Valeting said:


> Looks great Alex, you liking the new beast then I take it.
> 
> Atb
> Paul


It's getting there, just needs bigger wheels and lowering, oh and detailing properly lol



Raife said:


> A very professional finish on that. Easy to do?


It's not too hard, the worse bit was getting the trim off without breaking it, luckily for me Holden are on a cost cutting exercise (after spending a Billion AU$ on designing the car ) and most of the trim just clips in instead of screwed in.

The only bit I couldnd do and may re-do is the two corners by the rear window switches (second to last pic) as they have creased a bit.


----------



## ads2k

Looks good Alex :thumb:, glad you found some film over there.

You won't need to redo the them, just apply a bit of heat while pushing out the crease.

So you want *more* pictures, are my 2 threads NOT enough for you :lol:

Did these tonight. 1st one easy (metal trim underbonnet), second one (valve cover that sits ontop of the engine - we'll see how well it stands up to the heat ) a bit fiddly around the bolt holes and leading edge and then the third one (third brake light) which looks quite easy, but because it curves in all directions and then when you apply it you try and get it in the right place without stretching it to much - took me ages but am really pleased with the results.

No before pictures this time, just the afters .




































































































And just so they are all together ....














































http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii169/ads2k/s2k front under spoiler/IMG_0844.jpg

http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii169/ads2k/s2k front under spoiler/IMG_0845.jpg


----------



## Spoony

Great work that is, the finish looks second to none. I await fully fitted pictures.


----------



## jonesg

that looks great wish i had the bottle to ry this myself


----------



## Alex L

Very nice Adam, 

I'm tempted to do my engine covers but was wondering about the heat. I'll see how yours get on then try it over my 4 weeks off at xmas


----------



## mouthyman

is the film the same on Ads and Alex's?

Ads film looks black and Alex's looks blue?


----------



## christian900se

That vinyl looks fantastic, especially when matched with tasteful application! Pardon me if its not my place, but do you use any particular brand or store to get this vinyl at?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Great work Alex .


----------



## Alex L

Thanks Maxi :thumb:



mouthyman said:


> is the film the same on Ads and Alex's?
> 
> Ads film looks black and Alex's looks blue?


No, mines 3M and Ads is Apa, I think it looks blue as I had the flash on. In the flesh it looks black.



christian900se said:


> That vinyl looks fantastic, especially when matched with tasteful application! Pardon me if its not my place, but do you use any particular brand or store to get this vinyl at?


I used 3M Dinoc one, I got it from my local sign writer. I just phoned around till I found one that stock 3M vinyl, then got him to order me some :thumb:


----------



## spawn again

Alex L said:


> Very nice Adam,
> 
> I'm tempted to do my engine covers but was wondering about the heat. I'll see how yours get on then try it over my 4 weeks off at xmas


I'm tempted too but also worry about the heat.


----------



## ads2k

Alex L said:


> Very nice Adam,
> 
> I'm tempted to do my engine covers but was wondering about the heat. I'll see how yours get on then try it over my 4 weeks off at xmas


Cheers mate, I'll keep you posted on the valve cover and how resiliant it is to the heat. I did do some brackets that support the radiator and that gets screaming hot and it's still as good as the day it went on so I'm hopeful everything will be fine :thumb:

Damn, that means I missed a couple of photo's to show you :lol:


----------



## Alex L

ads2k said:


> Cheers mate, I'll keep you posted on the valve cover and how resiliant it is to the heat. I did do some brackets that support the radiator and that gets screaming hot and it's still as good as the day it went on so I'm hopeful everything will be fine :thumb:
> 
> Damn, that means I missed a couple of photo's to show you :lol:


Looks like I'll be stripping the engine at the weekend to keep up :lol: :lol:


----------



## ads2k

Alex L said:


> Looks like I'll be stripping the engine at the weekend to keep up :lol: :lol:


Come on. come on Alex.........

New thread :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145212


----------



## Alex L

ads2k said:


> Come on. come on Alex.........
> 
> New thread :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145212


Already found that  

hurry up with those engine pices though lol


----------



## KrisP

Angling star Jan Porter has had his van vinyl wrapped in realtree camouflage pattern. Not to everyone's taste I'll admit


----------



## withoutabix

mine using Adams APA stuff




























neil


----------



## Auto Finesse

Full bonnet on my nitro drift car


----------



## egon

Steelblue...










To carbonny yummyness.. (using adz')



















Will get installed pics tomorrow, when its a bit lighter..


----------



## icenutter

Steering wheel inserts on mk5 Golf GTI


----------



## Miglior

looking good guys, im going to be doing rather a large portion of my rear bumper soon, so thumbs up i dont balls up £60's worth of 3m's Finest DINOC! haha!


----------



## illeagalhunter

looks like hard work


----------



## icenutter

illeagalhunter said:


> looks like hard work


It's just like wallpapering!


----------



## DarrenSTI

All of the pics look excellent, love the look of carbon!.

Is this stuff pretty easy to use?, like getting it round some tight bends is my concern!

Is it sticky one side?


----------



## NickP




----------



## Alex L

Some great jobs there guys, definetly makes a difference and breaks up the vast crapness of plastic car makers like.



icenutter said:


> Steering wheel inserts on mk5 Golf GTI


Very nice, I wanted to do the same on my SV6 until I found out you pretty much have to take the whole steering wheel off to get at them


----------



## Perfezione

Where's the best place to get this stuff from and how much is it? i want a go!


----------



## Alex L

alex163 said:


> Where's the best place to get this stuff from and how much is it? i want a go!


From Adam :thumb: :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138036


----------



## Perfezione

At the bottom of his first post it states all of the film is now gone. Damn! wonder where else i could aquire some from?


----------



## DarrenSTI

alex163 said:


> At the bottom of his first post it states all of the film is now gone. Damn! wonder where else i could aquire some from?


Ive had the same question!.

Looked on Ebay found some 3M stuff which looks very good, just not sure on the price of the larger size, 1000mm+ at £80. Guess its not too bad it is a lot of material at the end of the day.


----------



## Piratez

Value for money...very creative...:thumb:


----------



## Alex L

DarrenSTI said:


> Ive had the same question!.
> 
> Looked on Ebay found some 3M stuff which looks very good, just not sure on the price of the larger size, 1000mm+ at £80. Guess its not too bad it is a lot of material at the end of the day.


Thats a bloody rip off, I bought some of the 3M stuff at 1200mm x 1000mm and it cost me NZ$60 which is about £25ish and I had to pay the guy for overnight shipping aswell (most places over here you have to order stuff in and pay extra for the pleasure)


----------



## DarrenSTI

Alex L said:


> Thats a bloody rip off, I bought some of the 3M stuff at 1200mm x 1000mm and it cost me NZ$60 which is about £25ish and I had to pay the guy for overnight shipping aswell (most places over here you have to order stuff in and pay extra for the pleasure)


Oh right, for £25 here you get a tiny A4 size bit lol. All the rest I seen look too cheap.


----------



## iantype-r

Did my roof a couple of months ago, also the gear trim, not to everyones taste, but I like it , here are some pics,


----------



## Perfezione

Found this stuff

http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-di-noc-ca-421-carbonfolie-schwarz-50cm-x-122cm.html

Looks ok value for money and it's 3M stuff.


----------



## ads2k

^^^

Good find :thumb:


----------



## LeeH

I got mine 3m from Portugal, ebay. 1000x350ish £25.


----------



## The Detail

james b said:


> Full bonnet on my nitro drift car


i take it you dont drift your NITRO car with this shell on ?

does it not over heat ?


----------



## ay4alex

He might have the rear window cut out?


----------



## alan_mcc

any vids james


----------



## garytc78

Might do some of this on my spoiler i think carbon on white goes well.


----------



## Mark M

icenutter said:


> Steering wheel inserts on mk5 Golf GTI


I have done the same, looks smart.

Although I just got a MK6 steering wheel


----------



## LeeH

garytc78 said:


> Might do some of this on my spoiler i think carbon on white goes well.


Yeah, I've just bought a full carbon spoiler to spray the ends White. it will just leave a nice carbon blade.:argie:


----------



## andycole

LeeH said:


> Yeah, I've just bought a full carbon spoiler to spray the ends White. it will just leave a nice carbon blade.:argie:


Pics!!!
AC:wave:


----------



## dubnut71

Our efforts:

Mk4 Golf 4mo full interior trim



























































































:thumb:


----------



## R1DEorD1E

looks great... maybe I also cover my roof with the 3M Di-noc


----------



## Paul_r26

Where did you buy the wrap from? i'd like to do my interior


----------



## Ayrshire09

how hard wearing is this stuff? im thinking of doing my cooper s door handles, scoop, and petrol cap.


----------



## dubnut71

Paul_r26 said:


> Where did you buy the wrap from? i'd like to do my interior


It comes from the wholesalers, 25m on a roll or some do it on a 50m roll.



Ayrshire09 said:


> how hard wearing is this stuff? im thinking of doing my cooper s door handles, scoop, and petrol cap.


Its an exterior grade film, di-Noc is actually a much thicker architectural film designed for exterior of buildings so its very hard wearing. Both are UV stable and resist the elements well.


----------



## *MAGIC*

All efforts look great anyone have a link to the good stuff?


----------



## dubnut71

DarrenSTI has found a source of the 3m di-noc on this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138036&page=5

Its 1200mm wide and comes by the meter 1200 should be sufficient for doing interiors and normal panels.


----------



## DarrenSTI

dubnut71 said:


> DarrenSTI has found a source of the 3m di-noc on this thread:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138036&page=5
> 
> Its 1200mm wide and comes by the meter 1200 should be sufficient for doing interiors and normal panels.


Or guy of ebay, exactly same product, if you require a special size, let him know and he'll quote you happy lol:-
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390126484217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Tyrefryer




----------



## dubnut71

DarrenSTI said:


> Or guy of ebay, exactly same product, if you require a special size, let him know and he'll quote you happy lol:-
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390126484217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


He sounds a good source Darren but he will only be able to go up to1200mm wide as 3m don't product a roll wider.

If you can get it di-noc is a preferable product given its thickness (270 micron) but that in itself makes it different to work on certain shapes.

APA is a thinner film which can make it easier to work in some cases:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Tyrefryer said:


>


WOW How easy was it to do the bmw key fob?

Robbie


----------



## Tyrefryer

*MAGIC* said:


> WOW How easy was it to do the bmw key fob?
> 
> Robbie


Well it was very,.... _easy_  cause the pieces were already cut out 

I ordered them here :wave:


----------



## DarrenSTI

3M carbon, done all the centre dash, gauge pod, door handles front and rear.
Real easy stuff to use, hair dryer helps loads getting round the tight bends.
Pleased with results makes the interior a little more racey.
























Will have a look on the outside next see what can be done, see how it holds up with the wind and rain.


----------



## david.celica

Some fantastic pieces done with this stuff, i defo would like to get some to do the interior of the celica, would look mint


----------



## john2garden

Some amazing stuff there.


----------



## Connor_scotland

wow Darren love the Impreza interior, you have a PM!!


----------



## Dan_V6

I dont know about you guys, but after looking at this thread i was sat looking around my room to see what i could cover in carbon fibre!

I might have to give it a go on my car too....

I dont know if this price is any good

http://www.williamsmith.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=newsroom.detail&NewsID=199


----------



## Deanoecosse

Dan_V6 said:


> I dont know about you guys, but after looking at this thread i was sat looking around my room to see what i could cover in carbon fibre!
> 
> I might have to give it a go on my car too....
> 
> I dont know if this price is any good
> 
> http://www.williamsmith.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=newsroom.detail&NewsID=199


that IS a good price £29.99 per 1mx1.2m


----------



## dubnut71

Deanoecosse said:


> that IS a good price £29.99 per 1mx1.2m


Its a good price (although not the full trade discount) as long as you can live with the 1200 width then its a good deal. The 1560 width of the competitors product is invaluable for larger bonnets and panels, giving a seamless finish that you can't get with the 3m.


----------



## kenny-c

Dan_V6 said:


> I dont know about you guys, but after looking at this thread i was sat looking around my room to see what i could cover in carbon fibre!
> 
> I might have to give it a go on my car too....
> 
> I dont know if this price is any good
> 
> http://www.williamsmith.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=newsroom.detail&NewsID=199


Tried to buy it there and its trade only so just ordered 1.5m for wrapping my roof  from Carbon Vinyl


----------



## keano

Carbon-vinyl.com stuff....




























Only did a few bits n bobs a few months ago. Nothing major


----------



## kenny-c

Looks great!


----------



## bartholomeo

That looks really good. 

I wouldn't dare to do something like that. Just the tought that i put some of that vinyl/carbon crooked on would drive me nuts ...


----------



## iantype-r

bartholomeo said:


> That looks really good.
> 
> I wouldn't dare to do something like that. Just the tought that i put some of that vinyl/carbon crooked on would drive me nuts ...


If you want any doing let me know,


----------



## mouthyman

iantype-r said:


> If you want any doing let me know,


think you may want to remove the link as it could be seen as advertising


----------



## iantype-r

mouthyman said:


> think you may want to remove the link as it could be seen as advertising


Yes fair enough it is. Did not think about it really as it was not posted to my website just my facebook page. Anyway now removed,

cheers ian


----------



## truss

can anyone do me a few little bits? im useless when it comes to thinks like this, ive tried carpeting sub boxes and false floors and thinks and i really can't get the hang of it!


----------



## TANNERS

got my 300x1200 today

gonna have a go at my mk4 golf 

never done ant vynal before


----------



## DarrenSTI

TANNERS said:


> got my 300x1200 today
> 
> gonna have a go at my mk4 golf
> 
> never done ant vynal before


Its pretty straight forward, just think how much you need before you cut it, always go a bit bigger to allow you to wrap it round the part and stick round the back.
Use a hair dryer to heat the vinyl, this helps you get it round tight corners/curved surfaces and crease free.

If you have parts that when fitted on car are next to each other or on top of each other, bear in mind the lines of the Carbon, so it all matches up.

Oh and post your pics up when you have done some


----------



## TANNERS

If you have parts that when fitted on car are next to each other or on top of each other, bear in mind the lines of the Carbon, so it all matches up.

didnt think of that:thumb:

is there a how to anywhere????

aaaaaaaaaagh


----------



## Elliott19864

Can this stuff be clear coated?

I fancy doing my roof and bonnet but don't want a matt look.


----------



## DarrenSTI

TANNERS said:


> If you have parts that when fitted on car are next to each other or on top of each other, bear in mind the lines of the Carbon, so it all matches up.
> 
> didnt think of that:thumb:
> 
> is there a how to anywhere????
> 
> aaaaaaaaaagh


lol, not hat I have seen mate, may I suggest you find a piece that it dead simple to wrap i.e. flat and not too big, that way you'll get the hang of how this stuff works.

This was my first part, nice and simple (like me lol)









I bet you'll be fine once you start, its all about taking your time, and dont rush it.



CupraElliott said:


> Can this stuff be clear coated?
> 
> I fancy doing my roof and bonnet but don't want a matt look.


This was asking on Scoobynet, someone was going to try and clear coat it, not sure if they did it, but I'll have a look for you. This 3M may not take it well, but dont hold me on that.


----------



## TANNERS

ill set aside 7 hours then lol to do an ashtray cover.......


----------



## joshhatton

hey guys, sorry have not read the post but where is the best place to buy this stuff from?


----------



## pee

mmmmmmm carbon


----------



## Specter




----------



## david.celica

is this easy to work with.. to do am interior centre console with all the dips and higher parts? just one big piece and mold it or....


----------



## DarrenSTI

joshhatton said:


> hey guys, sorry have not read the post but where is the best place to buy this stuff from?


Carbon-vinyl.com


----------



## Daveesaunders

Heres my attempts so far;














































Just waiting for another delivery of vinyl so I can finish of my interior door trims, then I need to order a big piece to do my dash pieces.


----------



## Sam_Burns

Ok, saw this thread and thought i better show you my attempt...

I used EuroDyne Carbon fabric, not 3m Di Noc on the interior Trims in my BMW....

Heres a pic of the fabric up close...










See what you think....














































I was really happy with the results...cost £35 in total...and a few hours hard graft!

:driver:

Comments welcome!


----------



## Sam_Burns

Specter said:


>


This is Beautiful!


----------



## Scottiedog

Some of my car interior with some CF Neffy wrap.


----------



## Raife

I wonder what to longevity of this interior stuff is like? Does it scratch and chip easily?


----------



## srobrien

Has anybody tried clear coating it to see how it looks?

R


----------



## Chris424

^ I was about to ask exactly the same!


----------



## bilabonic

Is there a guide for this anywhere ?

Will a hair dryer suffice for tight/small areas or do you need a heat torch ?

How are the edges finished ??

Some awesome results there.


----------



## Alfa GTV

Here's mine:

Standard from BMW :wave::lol:


----------



## jerry318

Does anyone on here do wrapping for other members?

Would have a go myself but garaunteed to make a james hunt of it!!


----------



## iantype-r

jerry318 said:


> Does anyone on here do wrapping for other members?
> 
> Would have a go myself but garaunteed to make a james hunt of it!!


I do wrapping for the briskoda members, ill pm you my details,

cheers ian


----------



## Nick1881

Would anyone be willing to do my BMW E46 as above? Dash strips, door strips, gear surround also door arm rests if possible.

I wouldn't like to attempt it myself, I couldn't even put the screen protector on my phone


----------



## iantype-r

Nick1881 said:


> Would anyone be willing to do my BMW E46 as above? Dash strips, door strips, gear surround also door arm rests if possible.
> 
> I wouldn't like to attempt it myself, I couldn't even put the screen protector on my phone


You have pm


----------



## Jermal

How flexible is this stuff when heated?



DarrenSTI said:


>


With the recess below to the right of the picture, would you need to cut the corners, or will it stretch and wrap into place?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DMair

Jermal said:


> How flexible is this stuff when heated?
> 
> With the recess below to the right of the picture, would you need to cut the corners, or will it stretch and wrap into place?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


the recess below will stretch buddy. i think if you look at the picture carefully you will see that its been stretched in that picture


----------



## butterbean

as much as i like it, do you think this carbon wrapping might lead to halfords style chavness?


----------



## *MAGIC*

butterbean said:


> as much as i like it, do you think this carbon wrapping might lead to halfords style chavness?


Not if done properly and in proportion :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

bilabonic said:


> Is there a guide for this anywhere ?
> 
> Will a hair dryer suffice for tight/small areas or do you need a heat torch ?
> 
> How are the edges finished ??
> 
> Some awesome results there.


Heatguns really aren't expensive - around £10.60 for a silverline IIRC, and you'll find a million uses for it.


----------



## icemanste

I done my BMW e46 a few years ago with the wood effect just put the heating on warm the roll up and used a hair dryer come up a treat just take your time and its not bad to do at all i was please with the result 

Sorry no pics was a good 4 or so years ago 

Ste


----------



## butterbean

that cayenne looks crapola!....... matt black would have been more subtle


----------



## Rob_Quads

butterbean said:


> as much as i like it, do you think this carbon wrapping might lead to halfords style chavness?


IMO its already there.

If you want real carbon pay for it don't use some stick on stuff. People were slated for using sticky carbon years ago but now 3M produce it and expensive cars have it, its now trendy...but its still not the real thing.


----------



## TheQuail

I think it looks good on some interior parts.


----------



## SR06

Chris424 said:


> ^ I was about to ask exactly the same!


This is what I'm trying to find out. Cant find an example anywhere. I'll do a test on a couple of surplus interior items I have then if its okay ill take my interior bits along to a body shop. I'll use the 3M primer on all corners to ensure that the film doesnt lift when the pain cures.


----------



## Ti22

I'll play this game!























































James


----------



## ads2k

^^^^ Show OFF !!!


----------



## mlgt

Looks great, how hard is it really to do a bonnet? My brother wants his Type R to have some CF wrapping to cover stone chips.

What sort of price would I be looking at for a bonnet? Advice please


----------



## Ti22

ads2k said:


> ^^^^ Show OFF !!!


 sorry couldn't help it!

Bonnets can be quite tricky depending on the size and shape - £170- 250 normally for a bonnnet.


----------



## mlgt

Cool. I will give it a try in a few weeks and order the Dinoc in. Looking forward to giving it a try


----------

